# ling from a kayak today



## grumpy old man (Dec 20, 2009)

someone kayak fishing between p,cola bch and navarre caught a ling this morning, about 25-30 lbs. he was one happy dude. said it was first ling from a kayak. maybe he will post on here.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Where did you see him?


----------



## grumpy old man (Dec 20, 2009)

saw him at a parking lot at opal beach seashore


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

grumpy old man said:


> someone .....????


Seeing is believing, just say'in!


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

6 pager


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Lol*



hopin4aboat said:


> 6 pager


 
lololololol!!!!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

The bite in south Florida has been off the hook this year. Hopefully they will leave some for us.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hopin4aboat said:


> 6 pager


My bet is 9, with lots of rants!!!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Well, it is not out of the realm of possibility. We have a confirmed report of a cobia taken on the Edge last Saturday. You start going toward Opal Beach, you are getting closer to deep water. I heard one guy talking about the water temperatures in terms of these big areas of general water temperature but water temperatures don't act like that. Warm and cold streams move in 'fingers' and can just keep pushing into the beach at a given point. Fish just follow bait. They don't care about these charts that show 'general' temperatures. I'm not saying a major run is underway, I'm just saying that the odd fish could be taken now.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

This happens every year. The first Cobe between Panama City and Mobile usually makes the radio and it is WELL known who it is when and where. Without that, simply rumors. Besides, the fire ants just showed at my house this weekend, we still have a little while yet. LOL


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

It would be plastered all over the Kayak fishing reports... 

That loonnnggggg silence ensued.


----------



## grumpy old man (Dec 20, 2009)

about the ling caught yesterday. saw what i saw. some people are more into fishing than posting about their catch on this forum. his fish was not big enough to go by a tackle shop and get weighed. maybe, just maybe, he has never even heard of pensacola fishing forum. he caught the fish, and was very proud of his catch. instead of disbeleiving, do like some other people, GO FISHING!!!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

I don't DIS-believe, but.... without smelling smoke or seeing flame when someone yells *"FIRE"* in a movie theater, I'm not the first one running for the door. It's that time of year when the cobes will be runnning _very very_ soon, so we are all on edge. I hope you understand that about us "believers"?


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

He - his friends, his worst enemy would post it up. An you saw it and didn't have a camera/camera phone... no name, nuttin.

Oh- well I wish you "both" well.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Probably a remora.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

CCC said:


> Probably a remora.


lol...that's really cold Reed!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey they look alike. Hell people mistake weather balloons for UFO's, and house dogs for Chupacabbra. LOL


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

????? I'm still betting 9 pages, but it's going slow!


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Fools gold until I see some proof.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Hell the first Cobia was caught on a charter boat in orange beach a couple days ago.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

There was a "YELLOW BUTTERFLY" spotted at the end of P-Cola pier TODAY,just sayin!!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

grumpy old man said:


> about the ling caught yesterday. saw what i saw. some people are more into fishing than posting about their catch on this forum. his fish was not big enough to go by a tackle shop and get weighed. maybe, just maybe, he has never even heard of pensacola fishing forum. he caught the fish, and was very proud of his catch. instead of disbeleiving, do like some other people, GO FISHING!!!


I agree, there are probably more people that are avid fisherman that either A: Dont care to post reports on the internet or B: Have never heard of PFF.

Doesnt surprise me at all that who ever caught it didnt post.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Fairwaterfishing said:


> Hell the first Cobia was caught on a charter boat in orange beach a couple days ago.


The Cobia Nazis will still call bullshit.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Stressless said:


> It would be plastered all over the Kayak fishing reports...
> 
> That loonnnggggg silence ensued.


Not every fisherman is on this site. I run into a lot of guys while fishing and hardly any of them are on here.

I love how people call BS bc THEY didn't catch it.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

CCC said:


> This happens every year. The first Cobe between Panama City and Mobile usually makes the radio and it is WELL known who it is when and where. Without that, simply rumors. Besides, the fire ants just showed at my house this weekend, we still have a little while yet. LOL


It won't usually make the radio. If I go out on my yak and catch a cobia and either keep it or let it go who will know? Only me and the guys i show it to will know. 

I'm still wondering how the first cobia will make the radio if no one is around.


----------



## thedude (Jun 11, 2009)

I do 1000 pushups every day


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Don't know what you guys are getting all jacked about?

You already had a member(from Pensacola) post his Cobia catch, on here, from last Saturday, March 15th

That's it as far as I'm concerned, the *FIRST ONE*. So, he and his friends were just some Garbos out trying for bottom fish, not part of the True Religion, but it happened.....get over it. It's just a fish, not the second coming. 

What is he supposed to do, go to the courthouse and swear an affidavit?


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

panhandleslim said:


> It's just a fish, not the second coming.


Absolutely. :thumbup: 

I have speared quite a few over the years...and gave them all away.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

panhandleslim said:


> Don't know what you guys are getting all jacked about?
> 
> You already had a member(from Pensacola) post his Cobia catch, on here, from last Saturday, March 15th
> 
> ...


That fish was caught at the edge.... they are waiting for the first migrating fish meaning withing a couple mile of the beach, either pier or boat.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm gonna get this keyboard spooled up with some Ande and get a fresh eel and kick some ass.


----------



## EFI Logistics (Mar 3, 2014)

706Z said:


> There was a "YELLOW BUTTERFLY" spotted at the end of P-Cola pier TODAY,just sayin!!!


interesting


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

You guys realize people catch cobia here year round right. The spring migrators travel on top which is why people get excited to sight fish them. It might not have been a migrator but it isn't hard to believe one was caught.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

bigrick said:


> You guys realize people catch cobia here year round right. The spring migrators travel on top which is why people get excited to sight fish them. It might not have been a migrator but it isn't hard to believe one was caught.



People are just but hurt bc someone else caught one and not them


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Man this is tough! Only 4 pages, looks like you may have it Hopin4aboat!! I "believe" you are the winner.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

I saw a Unicornephantlion in Navarre yesterday. Point is IF YOU DO NOT HAVE PROOF DO NOT POST IT! If you do then shut up and deal with the consequences of being called a liar.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Caddy Yakker said:


> That fish was caught at the edge.... they are waiting for the first migrating fish meaning withing a couple mile of the beach, either pier or boat.


In that case, does a kayak qualify as a boat or does it have to be, at least, a 14 ft. skiff with an A-Frame ladder tied on it?


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

Burnt Drag said:


> I'm gonna get this keyboard spooled up with some Ande and get a fresh eel and kick some ass.


Everyone knows its too early to fish for Cobia with keyboards around here


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

startzc said:


> I saw a Unicornephantlion in Navarre yesterday. Point is IF YOU DO NOT HAVE PROOF DO NOT POST IT! If you do then shut up and deal with the consequences of being called a liar.




Oh, bc every fisherman should be on here and postingnpics? Get a life and go catch a damn cobia yourself. Stop hatin. Damn you're pathetic


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Justin618 said:


> Oh, bc every fisherman should be on here and postingnpics?



I agree with this. *Some people don't want photographs of themselves floating around online* because they *enjoy privacy*.

This is the very reason why I don't and won't post reports or pictures. I enjoy such posts, just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

startzc said:


> I saw a Unicornephantlion in Navarre yesterday. Point is IF YOU DO NOT HAVE PROOF DO NOT POST IT! If you do then shut up and deal with the consequences of being called a liar.


 In my day, a Man, would never call another man a liar unless he had proof.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

What exactly are the "consequences" of being called a "liar" by a person on the internet about somebody who caught a fish (or didn't)? It's like the hundreds of vitriolic red snapper threads that are posted here every year.

Here's another: why do people become unhinged about when the cobia are going to arrive? It's fishing, folks, and it's supposed to be fun. When it ceases to be fun to me or I can't fish or afford it...I will find another hobby.


EDIT: That's not directed at Big Red.


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

Aroundthehorn-you are exactly the type of fisherman I was hoping to talk with when I joined this forum. Common sense is awesome!! Thank you for being here.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

panhandleslim said:


> In that case, does a kayak qualify as a boat or does it have to be, at least, a 14 ft. skiff with an A-Frame ladder tied on it?


You tell me???
What do you think???


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> What exactly are the "consequences" of being called a "liar" by a person on the internet about somebody who caught a fish (or didn't)? It's like the hundreds of vitriolic red snapper threads that are posted here every year.
> 
> Here's another: why do people become unhinged about when the cobia are going to arrive? It's fishing, folks, and it's supposed to be fun. When it ceases to be fun to me or I can't fish or afford it...I will find another hobby.
> 
> ...


 What exactly are the "consequences" of being called a "liar" by a person on the internet about somebody who caught a fish (or didn't)? It's like the hundreds of vitriolic red snapper threads that are posted here every year.

“Consequences”? Good question, I honestly don’t know, but here’s my take:

Maybe that is why people now-a-days feel so free to toss insulting words around hiding behind a keyboard that they normally would not do if face to face.

To me, words have meaning. “You’re a liar” is completely different than “forgive me but I find that a little hard to believe”. Especially if you do not know, or are not friends with & just trash talking, with the persons involved.

For me, I just have no respect for people like that. Then again, I’m from an older generation. 

This is not to say that one cannot have some good natured banter & fun trash talking among friends. As long as everyone knows we are just trash talking. But even then, I think we should be aware of our words & how we say them.



Here's another: why do people become unhinged about when the cobia are going to arrive? It's fishing, folks, and it's supposed to be fun. When it ceases to be fun to me or I can't fish or afford it...I will find another hobby.

Again, I’m not sure, perhaps it’s like the way some of the good natured trash talking on the football threads turn into frat-boy muggings & bar fights.


“EDIT: That's not directed at Big Red.” *Understood, & didn’t take it that way*.

Apologies to the OP, it would appear that we have completely hijacked this thread.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

EFI Logistics said:


> interesting


But,very true.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

aroundthehorn said:


> I agree with this. *Some people don't want photographs of themselves floating around online* because they *enjoy privacy*.
> 
> This is the very reason why I don't and won't post reports or pictures. I enjoy such posts, just not my cup of tea.


Dang,all this time I thought the pic in your avatar was YOU!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

What are you cobia crybabies doing on here anyways? Shouldn't you be out trying to catch one instead of crying foul bc of no pic?

It's a cobia!! They aren't imaginary And can be caught. Geez...


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

UUH,Boat just caught one,with pic!!HAHAHA


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Ha to all of the above...recycling an old post but sometimes reading this forum reminds me of the movie Falling Down or Walter's rant in The Big Lebowski (when he thinks Smokey rolls his bowling ball in violation of the rules).

Dang, people, let's all be happy that we are alive and have the chance to read about fish and catch some.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

706Z said:


> UUH,Boat just caught one,with pic!!HAHAHA




Haters will still call BS since it wasn't them


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

I don't really have anything to add to this post, just trying to help get it to six pages:whistling:


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

You just did, too bad I forfeited too soon.... it could see 9!! If it does, I'll take a picture!!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Big Red said:


> In my day, a Man, would never call another man a liar unless he had proof.


*Unless he was talking about the one that got away, it was this big

(((((((((---------------------------------------))))))))))))*


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Caddy Yakker said:


> You tell me???
> What do you think???


I think a kayak is a boat, just like a boat on the edge is a boat. My point was that everybody was 'qualifying' what a real 1st Cobia was. 

Example: They didn't accept the one caught from the kayak, they didn't accept the one caught on the edge, they didn't accept that it could be warm in one spot when it was generally cool water in an area. It had to be caught from a tower or a fishing pier. Another words, it had to be 'sight casting' to be the first. It had to be caught by 'Full Pull' to count. (Those guys are good, by the way) It's ridiculous.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

aroundthehorn said:


> Ha to all of the above...recycling an old post but sometimes reading this forum reminds me of the movie Falling Down or Walter's rant in The Big Lebowski (when he thinks Smokey rolls his bowling ball in violation of the rules).
> 
> Dang, people, let's all be happy that we are alive and have the chance to read about fish and catch some.


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> *Unless he was talking about the one that got away, it was this big
> 
> (((((((((---------------------------------------))))))))))))*


 
Well Tom, in that case,& if was you telling the story, since I’ve only met you once, but believing you to be a man of honor, I might say “Tom, do you mean how far apart you’re holding your arms or your thumb & finger there.” :sneaky2:
Or, maybe, “Wow, I’ll bet that would have been a Wurrrrlld reckerd”, heavy on the Wurrrlld with possibly a smidgen of eye rolling. 
Or things to that effect. 
I would not however, say, “Tom, you are a liar”.

On the other hand, if it was one of my battle hardened fishin, huntin, campin libertyhoundin, shipmates of the last 50+ years & you questioned his story, I would swear that I was there & witnessed the entire thing! :thumbsup::innocent:


----------



## Don White (Oct 8, 2007)

5 so far out of Destin today!.....it's on fellas.....it is on!!!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

I will be in the Yak tomoorw and send GOM a pic if a get one then he can post it was the guy from opal... LOL

Getting ready to get bent.

we at page 7?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Not yet! But getting there. Hope this helps.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Page seven is awesome! O*D*W


.... didn't make it.....


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey ya'll ....


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Congrats pomp67, you did it!!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Big Red said:


> In my day, a Man, would never call another man a liar unless he had proof.


 Amen! In this day and time people will call you a liar when they know you're telling the truth.


----------



## Too Tall 2 (Aug 26, 2009)

My truck smells like pickles.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm going to Destin in my Yak, thinking about putting in at 3 mile and paddling out!!!! I'm gonna troll some eels all the way, maybe take me a few days but I'll get there!!! 


Seriously am going to Destin so if the water is good, me and Logan will be out there!!!


----------



## Breezefish (Dec 3, 2007)

How can you post a picture of the yaker? We all know they are impossible see in the water or on land.


----------



## EFI Logistics (Mar 3, 2014)

its ridiculous how intense people get with this fish. Sure its good to eat but really? Its one reason i will never go to pensacola pier again around this time. "kids" and their 1000 dollar rod and reel setups causing mayhem running up and down the pier with little regard to anyone else fishing. 

would rather entertain a tourist with a remora.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

"Combat Fishing" at its Finest!


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Oh, bc every fisherman should be on here and postingnpics? Get a life and go catch a damn cobia yourself. Stop hatin. Damn you're pathetic


Who's is hating, I'm not the one crying about being called a liar. All I said is don't do it if you can't handle the OBVIOUS consequences. I did not say anything bad about it or even call anyone a liar, just that you should know it is coming.

Stop trying to be a gansta and learn to read, hooked on phonics worked for me


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Ok...this is the way I see it. In today's fast pace and high tech gadgets, almost everybody has a camera phone on there person. So if this person did not take a pix of it, who's to say he did not catch it. Maybe he doest give a crap. If he did get the ling from a kayak that's great. That's like the guys on the pier pomp fishing and a ling eats the pomp jig. A pix is worth a 1000 words. I think this post is some how going to who caught the first Cobia. What about the ling that was caught at he edge in 5 to 7 ft sea last Saturday. To me, he caught the first ling in the Pensacola area from a boat. Owell. Get out and fish. I did this weekend at Ft. Pickens ...surf fishing with my son. No luck. I did see some pompano and sheeps caught . I had fun fishing and getting out of the house.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

I would like to catch a Cobia in my kayak. 
I'm gonna post a picture, and then call myself a liar, and listen for exploding heads.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

gulfbreezetom said:


> I would like to catch a Cobia in my kayak.
> I'm gonna post a picture, and then call myself a liar, and listen for exploding heads.


Hehe


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

startzc said:


> Who's is hating, I'm not the one crying about being called a liar. All I said is don't do it if you can't handle the OBVIOUS consequences. I did not say anything bad about it or even call anyone a liar, just that you should know it is coming.
> 
> Stop trying to be a gansta and learn to read, hooked on phonics worked for me



Yeah bc there was soo much gangsta language in my post. Riight

Now your "who's is hating." I think YOU might need hook on phonics.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

"This is NOT 'nam, there are rules!"


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I believe the OP. Rock on kayakers! Show'em how it's done!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

